# Bird Taxidermy..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

FIRST OFF.. If the Taxi that I am using recognizes me on here, I am in no way trying to rush you and I'm completely fine with the wait because I'm confident that the piece I get back is going to be top-notch!

BUT, I'm just too excited and antsy and I have to wonder why... 

WHY, are nearly every Bird Taxidermist 1-2 years out on turn around time?

and I want the straight forward truth.

When nearly every Big Game Taxi's return time in nearly half of that of a bird Taxi.

our big game taxi Roundy Taxidermy (hope i dont get murdered for saying that) has finished and returned my cousins Couse deer that was shot 6 month ago and has finished and returned my little brothers AZ mule deer shot in January. I dont get the return time from big game to Bird taxi's. 

Roundy is extremely busy and his work is absolutely phenomenal! so the whole "not busy thing or less quality" argument doesnt work But, here I sit waiting on my a pair of birds I shot 18 months ago with not so much as a whisper.

I guess I can call and check on the status but, I would hate for someone to look over my shoulder while I do my work so, I can handle the wait.

Respectfully, Id like to know just out of curiosity why Bird guys take twice as long..

Im not going to say what two birds I shot because I dont want my Taxi to think that im complaining because I am not! (if he is on here) I am in no way disappointed and I cant wait to see the work. 

I will say this, the two ducks are both drakes and they are commonly found in our marsh. 

I can't wait to see what it looks like!! 

once I get my birds back, I'll throw out a plug for him.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> I will say this, the two ducks are both drakes and they are commonly found in our marsh.


Please tell us they're not mallards.;-)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

paddler said:


> Please tell us they're not mallards.;-)


Surprisingly they are not mallards BUT, I do want to get one done. I hope I can get into some one day :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the bird guys just plain have more inventory to do. Multiple freezers holding hundreds of birds.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I usually wait one year and then start texting, trying to get a timeframe of when they'll be done. If texting doesn't get a response I give him a call and usually within 2 months I have my birds. I've also heard if you offer to give them more to rush it they may be willing to do it faster. I know my taxidermist has several freezers full of birds and so is very busy, that's my guess as to why it takes so long.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I think the bird guys just plain have more inventory to do. Multiple freezers holding hundreds of birds.


This is a very true statement!!! I no longer do any Taxidermy work. (retired) but for me, I had this business plan. Once I received a 50% deposit I gave a completion date. (12 months MAX) I also guaranteed that if the piece wasn't completed by that date, the individual wouldn't have to pay the balance owed. This put a fire under my a$$ and it only took one time to NOT meet that date.

In Business, it's not good to turn customers away! If I was taking in more than I could handle, I would increase the price of the work. That would lower my work load but, I was still making money, and had happy, repeat customers. Basic economics of supply and demand.

If "your" taxidermist gives you a quality over the top piece, the wait is worth it in my opinion. I know some Taxidermist's that "farm out" some work. That individual may produce phenomenal big game, but lacks the ability, desire to work on birds. They might have another Taxidermist do all there birds, or vise versa.

Waterfowl is tedious, hard, messy, greasy, and very time consuming! Your baby sitting that piece for months after its mounted wet. It takes around two months for the bird to dry before it is painted. During the drying time, you have to keep a close eye on it and continue to "place" feathers as it dry's. Your positioning every feather with a tool to make sure it's in it's natural position. When your dealing with 800 or more feathers, that's time consuming.

Keep patient, and give them a call, and see what's up with your birds. I always welcomed calls from customers.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

You guys will all know the taxidermist I’m using once I come out with it but, for now, I’m happy and I don’t want to light any fire..

He told me he is over a year out which is about where we are at so I’m not worried. 
I’m just excited and nearly can’t wait! 

Besides every day I don’t get a call is another day I save myself $500.. 

Our big game guy is only a big game guy, it’s just him and his son. He told my dad he does about 200 mounts a year! That absolutely layin it down! 


No worries here, I’ve just noticed bird guys take longer than big game guys.

I’ll give everyone a hint on the 2 birds: (sprig)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> I'll give everyone a hint on the 2 birds: (sprig)


Looking forward to seeing them. If I had any mounted, it would be pintail, GWT or canvasback. Pintail first, though, nothing in the marsh compares.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is it one from the 1st photo? 2 from the second photo? or 1 from each? I can't remember, but they were all stellar pintails both days.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

far right on the one picture and the only one in the other picture.

man, what I wouldnt give for some snow and ice right now..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I forgot about the 3rd day...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Im a year or less on all bird work nearly always...


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I would have also got one of those cinny's done as well. Never shot a good cinny drake, don't know if it is the area they frequent, luck or both. Those pins will look good mounted. Now you are making me antsy to get my own mounts back from last year. I'm still a good 6-8 months away though.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Raptor1 said:


> I would have also got one of those cinny's done as well. Never shot a good cinny drake, don't know if it is the area they frequent, luck or both.


Iv already got a cinny mounted but, I wouldn't mind getting another one along with a GWT and a BWT and do a dead hang mount


----------

